# Azoo Plant Grower Bed substrate?



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I have it in my BT tank. Works great. I didn't even have to rise it to put it in, and it barely clouded my water.

It does bring my pH down a bit, but I dunno about the under 7.0 thing. I personally think it is comparable to ADA, although I have never used ADA soil. 

If you are looking to cut expenses, I would suggest using AZOO's substrate. Especially since O is having a sale right now. 2 bags would be enough for your tank.


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

How much does it bring your pH down by? Does it also alter the GH and KH of your water chemistry?


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, my pH is pretty consistent at about 6.9 without co2. But I also used distilled, so that may be a factor as well as the Azoo's. Same when the gH.

Since putting it in, I have noticed my kH levels have dropped.


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

Its made in the same factory as ADA substrates are. I think ADA sprays some crap on theres after its made tho. I have loved it so far no cloudy and it dropped my PH from around 7.5-.8 to pretty stable around 7.0

That said i am having one major problem with it. Only in my tanks with azoo substrate im getting a strange film over the tops of my tanks. It builds up and when you move your finger through it it flakes up white and you can see it getting circulated around by the current. Some one told me it could be a reaction to dosing iron but i cant figure it out. I started doing 2 water changes a week and it is still building up.

Besides the weird build up all my plants have been growing pretty well in it. It didn't cloud the water at all and barely had any ammonia spikes.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

OiZO said:


> Its made in the same factory as ADA substrates are. I think ADA sprays some crap on theres after its made tho. I have loved it so far no cloudy and it dropped my PH from around 7.5-.8 to pretty stable around 7.0
> 
> That said i am having one major problem with it. Only in my tanks with azoo substrate im getting a strange film over the tops of my tanks. It builds up and when you move your finger through it it flakes up white and you can see it getting circulated around by the current. Some one told me it could be a reaction to dosing iron but i cant figure it out. I started doing 2 water changes a week and it is still building up.
> 
> Besides the weird build up all my plants have been growing pretty well in it. It didn't cloud the water at all and barely had any ammonia spikes.


I remember reading something about not dosing Plantex CSM+B (iron) and KH2PO4 (phosphate) at the same time, it will form iron phosphate, which is almost impossible to dissolve in water. Maybe that could be the film?

Try putting Purigen in your filter, maybe that will clear it up.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

OiZO said:


> Its made in the same factory as ADA substrates are. I think ADA sprays some crap on theres after its made tho. I have loved it so far no cloudy and it dropped my PH from around 7.5-.8 to pretty stable around 7.0
> 
> That said i am having one major problem with it. Only in my tanks with azoo substrate im getting a strange film over the tops of my tanks. It builds up and when you move your finger through it it flakes up white and you can see it getting circulated around by the current. Some one told me it could be a reaction to dosing iron but i cant figure it out. I started doing 2 water changes a week and it is still building up.
> 
> Besides the weird build up all my plants have been growing pretty well in it. It didn't cloud the water at all and barely had any ammonia spikes.





ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I remember reading something about not dosing Plantex CSM+B (iron) and KH2PO4 (phosphate) at the same time, it will form iron phosphate, which is almost impossible to dissolve in water. Maybe that could be the film?
> 
> Try putting Purigen in your filter, maybe that will clear it up.



It is a protein film. My tank has it too. I really haven't found anything to get rid of it for sure so I just change my water every week and deal with it. I'm not going to buy a protein skimmer. 

But if you wanted to try this since your not injecting co2 it may help you out.

EDIT: It looks like a bag of the Azoo substrate weight 12lbs I know that AS weight more then that probly closer to 15-18 lbs. So unlessyou buy from Orlando AS is actually cheaper.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

............................


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

OiZO said:


> Besides the weird build up all my plants have been growing pretty well in it. It didn't cloud the water at all and barely had any ammonia spikes.


Or you can Use Micron Filter cartridge. Try to get some Poly fiber from Walmart or any Hobby store! Way lot cheaper then you buy in Petco, Petsmart etc......


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

OiZO said:


> Its made in the same factory as ADA substrates are. I think ADA sprays some crap on theres after its made tho. I have loved it so far no cloudy and it dropped my PH from around 7.5-.8 to pretty stable around 7.0


I am not so sure about that 
AS has a completely different composition, and I'm almost 100% sure about this. AS contains peat, where Azoo doesn't. This is why there is an ammonium (NH4) spike with AS, but not with Azoo. I'm pretty sure that this also means that the Azoo does not lower pH as much as AS.
If you want raw pH lowering power, go with AS Africana. I think that it lowers pH more than Amazonia and all of the other ADA substrates.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

To eliminate protein film, a surface skimmer is the best option for FW tanks, not a protien skimmer.


----------

